# router base plate



## jo252011 (Feb 5, 2011)

Goodmorning and hello. Am wandering if a base plate specification are universal? i mean, can i buy any router base plate and fit to any brand of router? or different router has specific base plate?


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

In most cases a "standard" base plate can be drilled to suit your router.
I use a Trend RTI plate drilled for both my Trend T11 and my Ferm router.

The new table that I'm building has a home made base plate also drilled to suit my routers.

There are some specific combinations but most can be made to fit.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

The only common standard for base plates is that the holes are (more or less) perpendicular to the surface. 

But, as Titus said, one can usually drill new holes to fit. The trick is to maintain precision with respect to the location/centering of the guide-bushing hole.


----------



## jo252011 (Feb 5, 2011)

thank you for the inputs. Am thinking buying any steel plate with near its thickness and drill holes for attachment. hehe. :happy:


----------

